# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الحديث وعلومه >  إشكال:من قاله(مائة مرة كان كعدل عشر رقاب)ومن قاله(عشر مرات كان كمن أعتق أربعة رقاب) .

## المسيطير

أشكل عليّ - سابقا - الجمع بين الحديثين التاليين :

حديث أبي أيوب الأنصاري رضي اللّه عنه : عن النبيّ صلى اللّه عليه وسلم قال : " مَنْ قَالَ لا إلهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ المُلْكُ وَلَهُ الحَمْدُ وَهُوَ على كُلّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ عَشْرَ مَرَّاتٍ ، كانَ كَمَنْ أعْتَقَ أَرْبَعَةَ أَنْفُسٍ مِنْ وَلَدِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ " . متفق عليه .


وحديث أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " مَنْ قَالَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ فِي يَوْمٍ مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ كَانَتْ لَهُ عَدْلَ عَشْرِ رِقَابٍ وَكُتِبَ لَهُ مِائَةُ حَسَنَةٍ وَمُحِيَتْ عَنْهُ مِائَةُ سَيِّئَةٍ وَكَانَتْ لَهُ حِرْزًا مِنْ الشَّيْطَانِ يَوْمَهُ ذَلِكَ حَتَّى يُمْسِيَ وَلَمْ يَأْتِ أَحَدٌ بِأَفْضَلَ مِمَّا جَاءَ إِلَّا رَجُلٌ عَمِلَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْهُ " .



والإشكال أن الحديث :

الأول : رتب أجر عتق أربعة رقاب على قول ( لا إلهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ المُلْكُ وَلَهُ الحَمْدُ وَهُوَ على كُلّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ) .

والثاني : رتب أجر عتق عشر رقاب على قول ( لا إلهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ المُلْكُ وَلَهُ الحَمْدُ وَهُوَ على كُلّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ) .

مع أن ظاهر الحديث الأول : أن من قال الذكر مائة مرة كان له أجر عتق أربعين رقبة .

البيان /
( إذا كان من قالها عشر مرات كان كمن أعتق أربعة رقاب ، فإن من قالها مائة مرة كان كمن أعتق أربعين رقبة .
بينما ذُكر في الحديث الثاني أن من قالها مائة مرة كان كمن أعتق عشر رقاب ) .

أشكلت عليّ فجلّاها ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى ..........والحمد لله .

فإليكموها :

قال الحافظ ابن حجر رحمه الله تعالى في فتح الباري ( 14 / 452 ) مانصه :

( واختلاف هذه الروايات في عدد الرقاب مع اتحاد المخرج يقتضي الترجيح بينها ، فالأكثر على ذكر أربعة ، ويجمع بينه وبين حديث أبي هريرة بذكر عشرة لقولها مائة فيكون مقابل كل عشر مرات رقبة من قبل المضاعفة ، فيكون لكل مرة بالمضاعفة رقبة ، وهي مع ذلك لمطلق الرقاب ، ومع وصف كون الرقبة من بني إسماعيل يكون مقابل العشرة من غيرهم أربعة منهم لأنهم أشرف من غيرهم من العرب فضلا عن العجم ، وأما ذكر رقبة بالإفراد في حديث أبي أيوب فشاذ ، والمحفوظ أربعة كما بينته .

وجمع القرطبي في " المفهم " بين الاختلاف على اختلاف أحوال الذاكرين فقال : 
إنما يحصل الثواب الجسيم لمن قام بحق هذه الكلمات فاستحضر معانيها بقلبه وتأملها بفهمه ، ثم لما كان الذاكرون في إدراكاتهم وفهومهم مختلفين كان ثوابهم بحسب ذلك ؛ وعلى هذا ينزل اختلاف مقادير الثواب في الأحاديث ، فإن في بعضها ثوابا معينا ونجد ذلك الذكر بعينه في رواية أخرى أكثر أو أقل كما اتفق في حديث أبى هريرة وأبي أيوب .

قلت : إذا تعددت مخارج الحديث فلا بأس بهذا الجمع ، وإذا اتحدت فلا ، وقد يتعين الجمع الذي قدمته ، ويحتمل فيما إذا تعددت أيضا أن يختلف المقدار بالزمان كالتقييد بما بعد صلاة الصبح مثلا وعدم التقييد إن لم يحمل المطلق في ذلك على المقيد ، ويستفاد منه جواز استرقاق العرب خلافا لمن منع ذلك ، قال عياض : ذكر هذا العدد من المائة دليل على أنها غاية للثواب المذكور ) أ.هـ 

رحمه الله .

----------


## طويلبة علم

رحم الله الحافظ ابن حجر رحمة واسعة.
و شكر الله لكم تفضلكم بنقل بيان الإشكال في الحديثين.




> إنما يحصل الثواب الجسيم لمن قام بحق هذه الكلمات فاستحضر معانيها بقلبه وتأملها بفهمه


نسأل الله أن يعيننا على القيام بحقها، ونال أعظم الثواب.

----------


## الحمادي

جزاك الله خيراً أبا محمد على هذه الفوائد

ويبدو لي وجهٌ آخر للجمع، وهو:
أنَّ في الحديث الأول: من قالها عشر مرات فكأنما أعتق أربعة أنفس من ولد إسماعيل
بينما في الحديث الثاني: من قالها مائة مرة فكأنما أعتق عشر رقاب، ويكتب له مائة حسنة، وتمحى عنه مائة سيئة، ويكون في حرز من الشيطان يومه ذلك
فترتبت فضائلُ عدة على قول تلك الكلمة مائة مرة

وإنما يكون الإيراد مشكِلاً لو كان فضلُ قولها مائة مرة هو عتق عشر رقاب فقط
ويُجابُ حينئذ بما ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر من اختلاف الرقاب 
أو اختلاف حال القائل كما ذكر القرطبي

أمَّا والأجرُ المُرتَّب في الحديثين مختلفٌ ففي نظري أنَّ الجمعَ الأليقَ هو ما أسلفتُ


أقول هذا تفقُّهاً ومباحثةً، والله أعلم

----------


## المدني1

جزاك الله خيراً أخانا الفاضل على هذه الفائدة القيمة

----------


## أبو عبدالرحمن

شكر الله لك هذه الفائدة ، وما هي إلا حلقة في سلسلة فوائدك وفرائدك يا أبا محمد ..
وكأني ، أقول : كأني بالشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله لو عرض عليه هذا الإشكال لقال : وما المانع من ذلك ؟؟ 
ومثل هذه الأجوبة منه رحمه الله منهجٌ علميٌ سلفيٌ يأخذ النصوص بسهولة ووضوح وانقياد وتسليم ...

----------


## المحرر

> جزاك الله خيراً أبا محمد على هذه الفوائد 
> ويبدو لي وجهٌ آخر للجمع، وهو:
> أنَّ في الحديث الأول: من قالها عشر مرات فكأنما أعتق أربعة أنفس من ولد إسماعيل
> بينما في الحديث الثاني: من قالها مائة مرة فكأنما أعتق عشر رقاب، ويكتب له مائة حسنة، وتمحى عنه مائة سيئة، ويكون في حرز من الشيطان يومه ذلك
> فترتبت فضائلُ عدة على قول تلك الكلمة مائة مرة 
> وإنما يكون الإيراد مشكِلاً لو كان فضلُ قولها مائة مرة هو عتق عشر رقاب فقط
> ويُجابُ حينئذ بما ذكره الحافظ ابن حجر من اختلاف الرقاب 
> أو اختلاف حال القائل كما ذكر القرطبي 
> أمَّا والأجرُ المُرتَّب في الحديثين مختلفٌ ففي نظري أنَّ الجمعَ الأليقَ هو ما أسلفتُ 
> ...


جزاك الله خيراً ،
وهذا ما تبادر إلى ذهني قبل أن أقرأ كلام ابن حجر - رحمه الله - الذي نقله الشيخ المسيطير - وفقه الله - .

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا،، لدي استفسار:

حديث أبي أيوب الأنصاري رضي اللّه عنه : عن النبيّ صلى اللّه عليه وسلم قال : " مَنْ قَالَ لا إلهَ إِلاَّ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ ، لَهُ المُلْكُ وَلَهُ الحَمْدُ وَهُوَ على كُلّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ عَشْرَ مَرَّاتٍ ، كانَ كَمَنْ أعْتَقَ أَرْبَعَةَ أَنْفُسٍ مِنْ وَلَدِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ " . متفق عليه .
فهذا الحديث يقال في اذكار الصباح والمساء، بينما حديث:

 أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ أَنَّ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ قَالَ : " مَنْ قَالَ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ لَا شَرِيكَ لَهُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ الْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ *فِي يَوْمٍ* مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ كَانَتْ لَهُ عَدْلَ عَشْرِ رِقَابٍ وَكُتِبَ لَهُ مِائَةُ حَسَنَةٍ وَمُحِيَتْ عَنْهُ مِائَةُ سَيِّئَةٍ وَكَانَتْ لَهُ حِرْزًا مِنْ الشَّيْطَانِ يَوْمَهُ ذَلِكَ حَتَّى يُمْسِيَ وَلَمْ يَأْتِ أَحَدٌ بِأَفْضَلَ مِمَّا جَاءَ إِلَّا رَجُلٌ عَمِلَ أَكْثَرَ مِنْهُ " .

يقال في اذكار الصباح فقط، أليس كذلك؟؟

----------


## وطني الجميل

الاول مطلق ليل و نهار والثاني مخصص بالنهار

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------

